# Greetings from Belgium, yes yes, best beer, chocolates, ...



## starpainter (Jan 10, 2020)

and yep, best beers, chocolates, and heaps more ... and then there's me haha.

Apart from that, came across this place via a film composition google search. Don't quite remember what exactly I was looking for, but that doesn't really matter.

I play clarinet, saxophone, guitar, bass guitar, ruan (chinese moon guitar), a bit of keys, got into double bass for about 1 year to understand how bows work and probably will be stealing my sister's euphonium for a month or so to see how a brass mouthpiece works.
I do try to compose things, but I'm the guy where the key on my keyboard that has gone blank for being used too much, is the delete key. Guess I'm trying to grow some b***s to finally get some stuff out there. Who knows, maybe this year will be the year


----------



## Loïc D (Jan 11, 2020)

Welcome !
Where are you from in Belgium ?


----------



## starpainter (Jan 11, 2020)

LowweeK said:


> Welcome !
> Where are you from in Belgium ?


Well, Belgium isn't that big haha, flanders region, near Turnhout, Antwerp province


----------



## Cinebient (Jan 11, 2020)

Best beer....? Nah´


----------



## starpainter (Jan 11, 2020)

Cinebient said:


> Best beer....? Nah´


Ooooh, most definately


----------



## Loïc D (Jan 11, 2020)

starpainter said:


> Well, Belgium isn't that big haha, flanders region, near Turnhout, Antwerp province


Hmmm, Belgium is not that small too.
I often travel to Brussels for work.
(My company & some customers are located in Brussels).
As for beer, my tastes are more to Irish & English beers. But then I appreciate Belgian beers even more haha.


----------



## starpainter (Jan 11, 2020)

LowweeK said:


> Hmmm, Belgium is not that small too.
> I often travel to Brussels for work.
> (My company & some customers are located in Brussels).
> As for beer, my tastes are more to Irish & English beers. But then I appreciate Belgian beers even more haha.


Oh, I can appreciate a good guinness, if drafted correctly


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Jan 11, 2020)

*Santé !*


----------



## BassClef (Jan 11, 2020)

Welcome Starpainter. Glad to have you here in the land of everything VI.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Jan 20, 2020)

From a Belgian to another: Welcome !


----------



## gh0stwrit3r (Jan 20, 2020)

Welcome!
Best beers from Belgium: Rochefort (8 and 10), Westvleteren 12 and Chimay (Blue). But what about music and Belgium 😁


----------



## starpainter (Jan 21, 2020)

gh0stwrit3r said:


> Welcome!
> Best beers from Belgium: Rochefort (8 and 10), Westvleteren 12 and Chimay (Blue). But what about music and Belgium 😁


You actually have all genres, innovative stuff, old school stuff, heck, all kinds of stuff


----------



## monsieurmickey (Jan 21, 2020)

Hello starpainter, i didn't know you were from belgium.
I come from Liège


----------



## starpainter (Jan 22, 2020)

monsieurmickey said:


> Hello starpainter, i didn't know you were from belgium.
> I come from Liège


Antwerp province here, Turnhout region


----------



## OneManOrchestra (Jan 24, 2020)

Welkom from a Dutchman. I prefer German beers but envy the great musicians and composers from Belgium sometimes!


----------



## Robert Kooijman (Jan 24, 2020)

Another Dutchman here, welcome! And I agree: the best chocolate definitely comes from Belgium (Callebout). The best beer? Hmm, would say a tie between Belgium and Germany


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Jan 24, 2020)

monsieurmickey said:


> Hello starpainter, i didn't know you were from belgium.
> I come from Liège


ue! 
got a lot of family in Liège ☀️


----------

